# Waiting up for your kids



## Laurie (May 3, 2012)

So, it's 2:30 am and I'm sitting here waiting patiently for my son to get home safely.
I can't help to be a little annoyed that my husband is sleeping soundly. I wish I could bring myself to worry less. My son is 20 now and it hasn't gotten any easier ! Good thing I had him young, I can still out wait him. 

Any of you moms with older kids have any coping advice?


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2012)

I suspect he is probably anxious also, bu this job is to put on a front, so you won't also worry about him. Since I am neither a parent nor female I can't offer any advice, sorry.


----------



## Laurie (May 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I suspect he is probably anxious also, bu this job is to put on a front, so you won't also worry about him. Since I am neither a parent nor female I can't offer any advice, sorry.



Well thanks for attempting I'm mostly just tired and babbling at this point!


----------



## lisa127 (May 4, 2012)

I have an 18 year old. I wait up for her, but my husband does not. He thinks because she is 18 now that I shouldn't wait up for her anymore. What??!! Is he nuts? How can I go to sleep knowing my 18 year old daughter is still out? I just want to know she is home safe.


----------



## Momof4 (May 4, 2012)

We have two 22yr olds. My husband is the one who does all the worrying while I sleep. Have your son texted you when it gets after midnight just so you know he's ok.


----------



## Kerryann (May 4, 2012)

My kid has been away at college for over 5 years. She is coming home tonight to watch the dogs and torts.


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2012)

I Feel you on this i just turned 19, I used to go out to nightclubs 3 times a week, they all ended at 2am.


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2012)

My Mom did the same thing. My son is only 15, so I don't do that yet. My mom stopped when we moved out. Sorry to say, it won't end until they are out. So you either have to put up with it, or kick them out


----------



## Zamric (May 4, 2012)

My kids always HAVE the rule "If your staying under my roof, Have to curtusy to call if your out after midnight so I dont worry". They come and go as they please (My youngest just turned 21 yesterday) but if they visit.... it's the only rule they still have and they all abide by it!


----------



## terryo (May 4, 2012)

It seems like I have been "waiting up" for mine forever. I have 5 sons and the youngest is 23 now. I think I got insomnia from trying to stay awake half my life....waiting. My husband always went to sleep and never waited for anyone. I always have a good book on hand to keep my mind awake. As soon as I hear the bells, I shut off the light and pretend to sleep so he doesn't know I've been waiting for him. Years ago when my oldest son started going out, I hung a ribbon with bells on the front door and on the side door. They are still there, and as soon as I heard the bells, I could breathe easy. I think my second son was the smartest. He used to take the bells off the doors when he went out and I would find them on the floor in the morning. After the second time finding them on the floor, I tied them on the door nob's with thin wire so he couldn't take them off. That's why they're still there.


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wish I didn't worry like this. A little worried is good, but the way I worry actually disrupts my life. Thats a great idea with the bells, Terry. I tried to keep myself occupied last night reading a little 50 shades of grey  I just don't know how my husband even falls asleep, wish some of that would rub off on me!


----------

